# LOOKING for doc in Ontario? HELP!



## kthxbai2u (Apr 8, 2012)

*ANYONE looking for or know of a doc in Ontario, post here. I will make a list, and keep it as up-to-date as possible.*


I have been looking for a doc and smoking illegally for years... I noticed I stopped taking meds on my own when I started smoking marijuana. Just recently they did a study proving its effectiveness on my exact illnesses (anxiety, depression).


My current doc is oldschool and will not sign my papers... He is head of psychiatry, and even has his own rehab center for which I was referred to. Obviously my doc wont sign...


I already have a disgnosis (ADD, Dysthymia, Social Anxiety Disorder) and *just need a doc + signature...*


*I WILL NOT fall for the "pay me x dollars and I will refer you to a doc / information" scam.*


_*If you seriously know a doc to refer me to, please PM me or send me an email shawnread <at> hotmail <dot> ca*_


Thanks!


P.S. This list will be provided NO CHARGE. I will keep it up to date on multiple forums.


*List of confirmed compassionate doctors in Ontario:* 


No doctors listed ... yet... 
 
*Links to lists of compassionate doctors: * 


http://johnturmel.com/doctors.htm - All Provinces (unconfirmed)


----------



## kingleroyone (Apr 27, 2012)

what i have found is that if one really want's his/her papers signed by a doctor they should locate the local dispencery/vapo lounge/seedbank, wink wink


----------



## outsidedog (May 1, 2012)

Yes I know of a doctor. What area of Ontario are you in? drop me a note 4mynetid at gmail


----------



## boxer187 (Jun 13, 2012)

outsidedog said:


> Yes I know of a doctor. What area of Ontario are you in? drop me a note 4mynetid at gmail


Good morning outsidedog,

I am in the Belleville ontario area and am willing to travel to see a doctor that is willing to sign my MMAR forms.
I also have a family doctor that is willing to refer me to one that is able to as he is not do to the type of lince that he has.


----------

